# Mexico Experts



## cxr (Feb 6, 2013)

Need some help here tuggers...  trying to plan a 3 week mexico vacation somewhat last minute-  June or July 2013.


looks like i have enough banked weeks with Platinum Interchange and DAE but it looks like the inventory available for my dates are the Park Royals. A quick tripadvisor search has mixed reviews on the Park Royals so is there one better than the others? 
and also a quick google search shows that some of them are all inclusive, how much are the all inclusive fees? 
or if this is cost prohibitive i have quickly searched skyauction and they have weeks for 199-279 i could go this route but still dont know where to stay. and dont know how skyauction really works. im leaning towards cancun only because someone has told me there is the most to do there besides the reort for sightseing, pyramids, etc. BUt im still open to wherever.

also it wil be our first trip to mexico, heck we dont even have passports yet. but i was thinking instead of one resort maybe try different resorts in different cities.  hows travel like in mexico are there some cities/resorts close to each other that we can do this with rental car, bus or will it have to be by plane? (cancun-cozumel for instance)?

1 or 2 bedroom will be fine for us so far its just me and the wife-40s, Son-21, daughter 8  and possibly a aunt in her late 50's.



im sure ill have more questions like where to go, where to eat after i establish where to stay.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


The reason for this last minute trip is *just* got exciting news my Son was accepted to  Medical School so trying for family vacation before he starts.


----------



## bjones9942 (Feb 6, 2013)

The Pueblo Bonito resorts are fairly popular, and they have locations in Cabo San Lucas and Mazatlan.  They're not mandatory AI, but do offer AI as an option.  To my thinking, AI depends on what your vacation is all about.  If you want to veg at the resort and never go anywhere, or you drink like the proverbial fish, then it makes sense; otherwise I'd hit the local spots for food (Mazatlan has some excellent restaurants).

As to the cities, Cabo is primarily a tourist town.  Mazatlan is a functional city with a tourism segment (the Gold Zone).  Puerto Vallarta is somewhere in-between.  If you want tropical, then Puerto Vallarta is where you'd want to go.  If you want great beaches I'd pick Mazatlan (there's also a water park for the kids - check to be sure it's open during the time you'd be there).  If you like golf then Cabo might be better suited to you.  These are the cities I've been to - can't speak for the Eastern Mexico spots, but I'm sure someone else will give you the skinny on them!

I'd suggest that you visit tripadvisor.com and start reading/leaving posts in the forums of cities you are considering.

Let us know what you decide!  I'm a big Mexico fan (I have a timeshare in both Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta).


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2013)

OP, it looks like you asked a bunch of questions about Cancun area 4 years ago. Did you not go? 

How 'Mexico' do you want? Cancun is like Florida but has Mayan sites. Nice resorts, but the whole area seems 'bland' to me. Need groceries? Go to WalMart. As posted earlier, the West coast is more 'Mexican' to me. Colonial cities and architecture. The central inland area is perhaps the most 'Mexican.' 

Once you get your accommodations figured out and get your passports applied for, it will be time to nail down the 'what to do there' and where to eat. Once you taste Mexico you'll be back, so it really isn't important for a first trip there. You'll have a great time.


----------



## cxr (Feb 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> OP, it looks like you asked a bunch of questions about Cancun area 4 years ago. Did you not go?
> 
> How 'Mexico' do you want? Cancun is like Florida but has Mayan sites. Nice resorts, but the whole area seems 'bland' to me. Need groceries? Go to WalMart. As posted earlier, the West coast is more 'Mexican' to me. Colonial cities and architecture. The central inland area is perhaps the most 'Mexican.'
> 
> Once you get your accommodations figured out and get your passports applied for, it will be time to nail down the 'what to do there' and where to eat. Once you taste Mexico you'll be back, so it really isn't important for a first trip there. You'll have a great time.



hmm..  dont remember what i was planning for 4 years ago but no never went.  im thinking that was a quick getaway.

im not sure about the exchanges now because looks like my availibility is only for park royals and they are all inclusive: 61.00 adult and 31.00 a kid per person per night OMG thats like 1500 for 1 week for the 4 of us.    darnit i thought i was going to get a supercheap 3 week vacation paying only exchange rates

how does skyauction work?  

im thinking before i got crazy to narrow it down to cancun or los cabos. based on recomendations from coworkers


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2013)

Two things:
1) All Inclusive is very expensive unless you are the 'hang around the resort and drink' people. And

2) There are more AIs in the Cancun area (Yucatan) than in Cabo or the W. Coast.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Consider Puerto Vallarta; of the Mexican spots we've visited, it is our favorite area.  It has some of the charm of Europe:  cobblestone streets, small businesses, good restaurants, "authentic" Mexico as opposed to the strictly resortized tourist areas (unless you decide on Nuevo Vallarta).....we like it a lot.  You might find better timeshare availability there, too.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 7, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Consider Puerto Vallarta; of the Mexican spots we've visited, it is our favorite area.  It has some of the charm of Europe:  cobblestone streets, small businesses, good restaurants, "authentic" Mexico as opposed to the strictly resortized tourist areas (unless you decide on Nuevo Vallarta).....we like it a lot.  You might find better timeshare availability there, too.



I would agree with Pat for a first visit to Mexico, Puerto Vallarta area would be great; superb restaurants and you can get a good feel for Mexico and the charm of the people.

Our first trip was in 2004 to Nuevo which is nice for a first trip as you are in a modern resort area but also close enough to PV and Bucerias for visiting and exploring. We have since gone back twice a year to Mexico - also really like Cabo area.

Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2013)

+2 for Puerto Vallarta, and NO AI. There are too many good eateries to be tied to any one- especially at a resort. Get away from the resort and enjoy the ambiance. Just don't fall for the 'body snatchers' and take a TS presentation! They are particularly bad in PV.


----------



## maja651 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry Puerto Vallarta cheerleaders, but I would NOT recommend PV or NV.  Especially in the summer!  Isn't that the rainy season?  We have been there 2 times in the last few years, and it just wasn't our cup of tea.  The beaches were NOTHING like the beaches in Cancun/Playa del Carmen, or even in Cabo.  We found dead fish on them, and the sand was not the nice white sand we like.  For us, it is all about the beach, so if that is what may help drive your decision, I would suggest Playa del Carmen or Cabo.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 7, 2013)

maja651 said:


> Sorry Puerto Vallarta cheerleaders, but I would NOT recommend PV or NV.  Especially in the summer!  Isn't that the rainy season?  We have been there 2 times in the last few years, and it just wasn't our cup of tea.  The beaches were NOTHING like the beaches in Cancun/Playa del Carmen, or even in Cabo.  We found dead fish on them, and the sand was not the nice white sand we like.  For us, it is all about the beach, so if that is what may help drive your decision, I would suggest Playa del Carmen or Cabo.



That is true; the ocean around PV because of the rivers is not as pristine as the East coast or Cabo. If the goal is just the beach and ocean, Puerto Vallarta might not be the first choice over the others. If the goal is more culture and people, restaurants, and mountains, then PV is a great first choice.

Of course, if the ocean and beach is the primary focus - might consider Florida.

Good point on the rainy season; that time of the year could be a problem; Cabo is probably best in summer - not real sure as we don't go in summer.

Mike


----------



## bjones9942 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in Mazatlan every second week of July.  Most of the rain happens at night with spectacular thunder and lightening shows.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 7, 2013)

mikenk said:


> . . . .
> 
> Of course, if the ocean and beach is the primary focus - might consider Florida.. . .



Yuck, no way.  I'll take white sand and crystal clear turquoise water any day over darker sand, green water, and not being able to see my toes.  To me, that means almost any Caribbean island and Cancun :whoopie:. And then there are the Mexican people, the friendly service.....nope, I don't think a Florida beach vacation is even close!  

(But please correct me if I'm wrong - I wouldn't mind the lower air fare!)


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 7, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Yuck, no way.  I'll take white sand and crystal clear turquoise water any day over darker sand, green water, and not being able to see my toes.  To me, that means almost any Caribbean island and Cancun :whoopie:. And then there are the Mexican people, the friendly service.....nope, I don't think a Florida beach vacation is even close!
> 
> (But please correct me if I'm wrong - I wouldn't mind the lower air fare!)



Pjrose----I agree with you wholeheartedly.  Funny story---we returned from Aruba on January 1 to COLD Buffalo.  My next vacation from school is not until Easter week.  All I could think of is cold and snow and how do we get out of here for a long weekend.  I chose a weekend at the end of February;  I checked airfares and hotels in Florida.  The prices were outrageous.  Just for my own satisfaction I checked Cancun.  I got lower airfare than to West Palm Beach and we are booked into the Club 91 of the JW Marriott in Cancun for about $200 less a night than the Marriott in Delray Beach.  So in about 3 weeks we are off for 4 nights to Cancun to the beautiful beaches and relaxing atmosphere.  Then we will return to the Royal Sands at the end of March.


----------



## Coarsegold Bob (Feb 9, 2013)

If you go to Mexico in June or July you will die!  Have I got your attention? Good. Now I will elaborate. You can never change first impressions.

It is hot, unbelievably hot and humid.  And it is the rainy season. I mean walk into a sauna fully clothed hot.   You can survive by staying in the water at all times with a cool drink in your hand or never leaving the shadow of a palapa.

Go to Mexico. It is safe, beautiful, and the people are fantastic, it's just the months you have chosen. I have been traveling to Mexico for 3 to 4 weeks the past 7 years.  In fact, I leave for Mexico this year in May for 4 weeks.  

Check with other travelers concerning the best months to go and change your itinerary if possible.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 9, 2013)

mikenk said:


> Good point on the rainy season; that time of the year could be a problem; Cabo is probably best in summer - not real sure as we don't go in summer.
> 
> Mike





Coarsegold Bob said:


> If you go to Mexico in June or July you will die!  . . .
> Go to Mexico. It is safe, beautiful, and the people are fantastic, it's just the months you have chosen.



Cabo would be your best option for June/July. It is a desert climate rather than a tropical climate like PV or Cancun so it's not as humid. If you can spend two weeks, an option would be to spend a few days in San Jose del Cabo for a quieter, laid-back sort of place. Then drive up to LaPaz for some time in a Mexican city that is not primarily a tourist destination. On the way back to Cabo check out Todo Santos for an artsy little place, and then spend a week in Cabo, hopefully in a resort on Medano Beach, the safe swimmable beach with all the water activities and easy walking distance to town.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 9, 2013)

Coarsegold Bob said:


> If you go to Mexico in June or July you will die!  Have I got your attention? Good. Now I will elaborate. You can never change first impressions.
> 
> It is hot, unbelievably hot and humid.  And it is the rainy season. I mean walk into a sauna fully clothed hot.   You can survive by staying in the water at all times with a cool drink in your hand or never leaving the shadow of a palapa.
> 
> .



I disagree.  We go late June - early July almost every year.  We originally bought in December/January and wondered why anyone would buy in summer.  Turns out it is not a problem.  Yes, it is hot, but not THAT hot.   The ocean breezes help.  There is plenty of relief in the A/C, shade outside, pools, and sea.  A 30 minute rain in the afternoon is not uncommon, but it dries quickly.  No biggie.  

I don't think of staying in the palapa's shade or in the water as surviving, as that's much of why we are there!  However, I don't recommend going on a long excursion to an inland destination in the summer.  People do and they have a good time, but I'd pick a destination closer to the water instead; it's cooler.


----------



## cxr (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys...


still trying to find exchange/city we want to go.

*Have* to go in July...   little one doesnt get outta school until late June and Medical School starts August and then there will be no free time for older one.


WE understand HOT been going to Havasu middle of summers for like 15 years


----------



## mikenk (Feb 9, 2013)

Karen G said:


> Cabo would be your best option for June/July. It is a desert climate rather than a tropical climate like PV or Cancun so it's not as humid. If you can spend two weeks, an option would be to spend a few days in San Jose del Cabo for a quieter, laid-back sort of place. Then drive up to LaPaz for some time in a Mexican city that is not primarily a tourist destination. On the way back to Cabo check out Todo Santos for an artsy little place, and then spend a week in Cabo, hopefully in a resort on Medano Beach, the safe swimmable beach with all the water activities and easy walking distance to town.



This sounds like a nice plan for July. We actually prefer San Jose del Cabo over Cabo San Lucas; excellent restaurants; laid back; Sunday night in the town square with the local families is really fun. 

Mike


----------



## Neesie (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got back from 3 1/2 weeks in Mexico (Riviera Maya).

Cancun was our least favorite.  It is so Americanized (full of fast food, Sr. Frogs, Margaritaville and other chains they think you'd like).  We call it Mexican New York City.  I know I'll never go back.

We much preferred Puerto Morelos (excellent for snorkeling) but wonderful small town atmosphere; ditto for Akumal, Tulum was excellent.  Lots and lots of restaurants and probably the prettiest beach I've ever seen.  Not to mention easy access to the ruins.  Isla Mujeres is right off the tip of Cancun and where we spent the first 5 days of our trip.  We were there 5 years ago on a day trip and finally got back.  It is a small paradise where you can rent a golf cart and enjoy a multitude of things to do on one small, friendly island.  After going to Isla I wondered what I would find to do in Cancun.  Sitting at a resort all day long is not my idea of fun.  

In years past we have gone to Cabo san Lucas which I love.  No humidity there!  And Puerto Vallarta, it is hard to match the beauty of that town.  We loved everything about Puerto Vallarta (easy day trips, wonderful restaurants, the Old Town, flea market and walkability).  They didn't have the best beaches, you had to travel to get to the really good ones.  In spite of this (and we are beach bums) we feel that Puerto Vallarta will be our next Mexican destination.

Public transportation in Mexico is very good.  You questioned about going to Cancun to Cozumel.  You could take a public bus from downtown Cancun (the ADO station) to Playa del Carmen.  Once you depart the Playa del Carmen bus station the ferry to Cozumel (which is an island) is only a few blocks away.  

Trip advisor is a wonderful source of information as well as TUG.  I hope you enjoy your trip, wherever it may take you.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 11, 2013)

2 coasts + baha + central = 4 possibilities

east coast runs from yucatan to riviera maya


----------



## cxr (Feb 11, 2013)

ok based on DAE/Platinum Interchange availibility for the month of July..


thumbs up or thumbs down for any of these resorts?

WICC Alta Vista- PV
WIVC Casa De Playa- PV
Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Rancho Banderas Vacation Village -  PV
Park Royal Los Tules- PV  (ADDED)


whats the night life like in PV?
and i mostly chose these because no AI .. i calculated 1400 a week for 4 people at a AI resort. and im trying for 3 weeks so that would be cost prohibitive.

none of these have the availabiltiy 2-3 weeks straight so may have to stay at two or more of them

Thanks


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 11, 2013)

cxr said:


> ok based on DAE/Platinum Interchange availibility for the month of July..
> 
> 
> thumbs up or thumbs down for any of these resorts?
> ...



Mayan Palace is gorgeous but in Nuevo Vallarta which is a ways outside PV.

PV nightlife is fun and plenty to do.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 11, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Mayan Palace is gorgeous but in Nuevo Vallarta which is a ways outside PV.
> 
> PV nightlife is fun and plenty to do.



The Mayan Palace in NV is down to one wing of an original 3.  If it is available, then it would be a good choice..nice pool, wide beach with lots of palapas and  lots of restaurants on and off site (10 minute walk).  You could luck out and be put in the Grand Mayan with its much more spectacular pool.

True though, PV is about a half hour away offering lots more to do at night and see and lots of restaurants. But NV is also close to Bucerias and Sayulita which both are interesting for a day's visit each. 

The marina in PV has many excursions you can take which usually include breakfast, drinks and lunch/dinner.

Vallarta Adventures in PV and NV also offer a good variety of trips/excursions to take on land or sea.

BTW, transportation to the Mayan Palace is free from the airport to the resort.  You contact the concierge for reservations.  This keeps you from accepting rivals' offers to do a timeshare presentation.

PS:  Avoid all timeshare presentations and enjoy your whole time while away.


----------



## bjones9942 (Feb 11, 2013)

pjrose said:


> I disagree.  We go late June - early July almost every year.  We originally bought in December/January and wondered why anyone would buy in summer.  Turns out it is not a problem.  Yes, it is hot, but not THAT hot.   The ocean breezes help.  There is plenty of relief in the A/C, shade outside, pools, and sea.  A 30 minute rain in the afternoon is not uncommon, but it dries quickly.  No biggie.
> 
> I don't think of staying in the palapa's shade or in the water as surviving, as that's much of why we are there!  However, I don't recommend going on a long excursion to an inland destination in the summer.  People do and they have a good time, but I'd pick a destination closer to the water instead; it's cooler.



Agreed.  Another reason that I enjoy Mazatlan in mid July is that there aren't many tourists from nob (north of the border).  This is instead the time of year that the Mexican nationals vacation.  The family dynamic is really fun to watch.  Not just mom, dad and the 2 kids, but two to four more kids, both sets of grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins - and last year it was so busy the neighbors must have joined in!  I have yet to hear arguing or whining and the one kid I saw crying was doing so because he'd been stung by a jellyfish.


----------



## Tropical lady (Feb 11, 2013)

*another option not mentioned*

There is a Mayan Palace at the marina in Puerta Vallarta.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Tropical lady said:


> There is a Mayan Palace at the marina in Puerta Vallarta.



And that is a GREAT location, IMO.  It's easy to cross the street and just hop the bus to go downtown, or hang around at the marina.  Quite a few fishing/snorkeling/boating tours take off from the marina.


----------



## cxr (Apr 1, 2013)

ok hate to bump this thread but i  have anoother question...


looks like i got my dates down June 21- July 5th. (2weeks)

now my question is to AI or not..

looks like Expedia for Grand Palladium for the 4 of us, airfare, hotel all inclusive 4,000.00

if i seperate out and stay at a non-AI : Burganvilles and Mayan Palace.
it would be airfare about 500-550 PP  and then exchange fees , what 199.00 a week. - 2600.

Now me and my wife like to have a f ew cocktails, but dont drink like fish and we want to do SOME offsite activities. food/drink worth the extra 1400.00?

Thanks again


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 1, 2013)

In my opinion, no.  The food will be better off the resort, and you'll experience more of the local area--and incidentally, you'll save money.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd get damn tired of 2 weeks of Mexican buffets. Watered down margaritas or not. Pass on the AI and help out the local economy. You'll eat better and save money. Cook in some- go to Walmart or another supermarket, get fruit and make a great big fruit bowl to eat on and add to as needed. Nothin' better.

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you ever done a week cruise? After about  third or  fourth day those 5 course breakfasts and seven course dinners give  way to juice and fancy eggs for  breakfast,  a lite lunch  and an  appetizer and entrée  for  dinner,   unless one has a great metabolism rate.

If going for a couple Mimosas for breakfast, a couple Margaritas for lunch,  a couple Coronas  in afternoon  at pool and bottle of wine  and after dinner drink with  dinner  really not worth it.

Having a kitchen is one of the big pluses for TS.

AIs have become major profit center for resorts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 1, 2013)

cxr said:


> ok hate to bump this thread but i  have anoother question...
> 
> 
> looks like i got my dates down June 21- July 5th. (2weeks)
> ...





PStreet1 said:


> In my opinion, no.  The food will be better off the resort, and you'll experience more of the local area--and incidentally, you'll save money.



I totally concur with Pat.  We stayed once in Nuevo, and after that we've always stayed in the Marina.  We like to get out and around, and it's so easy to just hop on the bus right in front of the hotel (and cheap - bus fare is 7 pesos, about 60 cents). 

If you walk to the far end of the Marina from the hotels, there is a string of simple restaurants that serve great food at great prices.  The bus goes right by Walmart to get groceries.  There's an abundance of wonderful restaurants in PV.  The Art Walk is great.  Rhythms of the Night is a nice outing.  I could go on and on.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 1, 2013)

Another nay from me.  Part of the fun I have is wandering and eating at whatever restaurant is close when I get hungry.  Sometimes I find some great little places.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 2, 2013)

Summer in PV is really humid and the mosquitoes season is full on. Most people I know who travel or live around Banderas Bay try to get out by the end of May. If it wasn't so humid the heat would be pleasant.

Cabo in summer is hot in the day and nice in the evening. Dry heat compared to PV. Another thing I like about Cabo is the nightlife starts about 9:30 - 10 pm instead of 11:30 - 12:30. Cancun is a late start party place like PV.

Bill


----------



## cxr (Apr 22, 2013)

ok guys totally flipped again and decided on cancun, my wife wanted caribean waters.
 flight already booked.

we are staying at Sunset marina and yacht club 2 bedroom the first week.  couldnt find any reviews here but tripadvisor gave it 4 stars.- OH supposed to search for sunset group. oh well not buying a t/s so the stay should be fine. the lagoon looks pretty and there is a free shuttle to the other resort.


trying to get mayan palace playa del carmen second week and have questions, how hard will it be to get from our first resort to play del carmen

playa del carmen is 45 minutes from cancun airport so its not cancun proper?  what are things to do there? worht it?

thanks again


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 22, 2013)

cxr said:


> ok guys totally flipped again and decided on cancun, my wife wanted caribean waters.
> flight already booked.
> 
> we are staying at Sunset marina and yacht club 2 bedroom the first week.  couldnt find any reviews here but tripadvisor gave it 4 stats.
> ...



The Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan, and Grand Luxxe have a lot going on, on their property.  The restaurants on the property are very good.  The property is actually closer to Puerto Morales than it is to Playa del Carmen.

I would contact Cancun Valet about the transfers between resorts.  They are very reputable.

Have fun.


----------



## JoeWilly (Apr 22, 2013)

cxr said:


> ok guys totally flipped again and decided on cancun, my
> 
> trying to get mayan palace playa del carmen second week and have questions, how hard will it be to get from our first resort to play del carmen
> 
> If you have other weeks to trade, SFX said they have a lot of inventory for Grand Mayan Riveria Mayan, which is just outside of Playa del carmen.


----------



## cxr (Apr 22, 2013)

JoeWilly said:


> cxr said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys totally flipped again and decided on cancun, my
> ...


----------



## AmyT (Apr 25, 2013)

I too am a fan of the Caribbean and Cancun; those are my favorite.  But if you've never tried the Florida Panhandle you're missing something.  It is nicknamed the Emerald Coast for a reason.  You'll definitely find white sand beaches and crystal clear water.  You'll almost swear you're on the beach in Cozumel.  Look up Destin, FL and the surrounding towns.


----------



## islander222 (Apr 25, 2013)

CXR,

If your wife is looking for Caribbean waters, she may be disappointed at the Sunset.  This resort is on the lagoon side.  This resort was formerly known as Sunset Lagoon.  Google "Sunset Lagoon" to get more reviews.

Beware of timeshare salesmen at any of the Sunsets.  Do not sign anything.


----------



## cxr (May 6, 2013)

islander222 said:


> CXR,
> 
> If your wife is looking for Caribbean waters, she may be disappointed at the Sunset.  This resort is on the lagoon side.  This resort was formerly known as Sunset Lagoon.  Google "Sunset Lagoon" to get more reviews.
> 
> Beware of timeshare salesmen at any of the Sunsets.  Do not sign anything.




Thanks..   found this out   oh well free boat shuttle to sister property on the beaches.


----------



## cxr (May 10, 2013)

totally screwed up my second week and have not booked anything yet.

does the grand mayan riviera hotel unit really only sleep 2?

we got 3 adults and 1 child.


----------



## bellesgirl (May 10, 2013)

cxr said:


> totally screwed up my second week and have not booked anything yet.
> 
> does the grand mayan riviera hotel unit really only sleep 2?
> 
> we got 3 adults and 1 child.



The Grand Mayan hotel unit is large and has a couch but I don't remember if it is a sofa bed.  Have you looked at the extra vacations through RCI (are you a member?)  You can get a 1Br for less than $500 for the week.  The 2BR is not much more but I don't see a week that works for you

GM will pick you up for free from the Cancun airport and a cab ride to the airport from the hotels is about $30.  You have to call and arrange it and if you don't want to bother, I think the taxi to GM is $70.  Interestingly, the taxi from GM back to Cancun airport is only $30.  I found this pretty typical of Cancun - everything in the hotel area is inflated.


----------



## pittle (May 11, 2013)

cxr said:


> totally screwed up my second week and have not booked anything yet.
> 
> does the grand mayan riviera hotel unit really only sleep 2?
> 
> we got 3 adults and 1 child.



The hotel unit at the Grand Mayan is usually a king bed with a loveseat sized sofa.  Our grandson was able to sleep on it when he was 6.  Some GM hotel units have 2 full size beds, but most have the kings in them.  I think the unit we had in Cabo had the 2 beds in the lock-off unit.

Even if you had a unit with 2 beds, would be really tight for a week with that many people.  Try to get at least a 1-bedroom unit.  At the Riviera Maya location, we tend to use our MP units since we like the big pool best and the MP units have lower MF.  You might look at MP as an option and try for a 2-bedroom unit.


----------



## cxr (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all got my 2 weeks booked..

now got to start doing searches on what to do there, what to do.


----------



## M&M (May 22, 2013)

cxr said:


> Thanks all got my 2 weeks booked..
> 
> now got to start doing searches on what to do there, what to do.



So which hotels did you end up settling on for your two weeks?


----------



## cxr (May 22, 2013)

M&M said:


> So which hotels did you end up settling on for your two weeks?



Sunset Marina 2 bedroom 1st  week
Grand Mayan   1 bedroom 2nd week


----------



## cxr (Jun 2, 2013)

couple more questions...


should we bring our daughters life vest with us for snorkeling? or are they readily available.
masks and snorkel , I was just looking at them at CVS should I buy them and take them with us? wait until we get there and buy from walmart? or just rent them at the various places we end up snorkeling?
and what about the biodegrabale sunscreen. do we pick that up at walmart? or is it a specialty item?

also from reading looks like Tulum and Akumal are hald day trips each,  how can i get from one to the other without a rental car. collectivo, taxi?


are there better times of the week  to head to Tulum, Isla Mujeres, pirate ship, Xcaret or Xplor?


----------



## cxr (Jun 4, 2013)

Also Shopping question.

its my sons birthday while we are there and want to get him a watch for his birthday. are the prices good there for jewelry?


----------



## cxr (Jun 5, 2013)

bueller...?


----------



## cxr (Jun 7, 2013)

my tug family had abandoned me  

anybody know what the grand mayan does for the 4th of july?

party /fireworks/ happy hour?

their website has a basic one paragraph blurb


----------



## Tropical lady (Jun 7, 2013)

*Concierge has the info for sure....*

CXR,
You need to contact the concierge at GM Riviera Maya to get this info.  They should have their schedules in place by now.  They will certainly give you all the details and offer to make reservations for you if any are required.  Not having been there for the 4th I am not an expert, but for the other holidays everyhting is done in grand style.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 7, 2013)

When you say the Grand Mayan one bedroom, I hope you mean the suite that includes the kitchen and living room(??).  The one bedroom suite has the dipping pool on the deck, always refreshing.  If it's the lockout only, it will be tight, and the deck is smaller, but a lot more useable than that of the MP.

Since you are guests of the GM, you can use the Sanctuary which is very cool, day and night, and their artificial beach area.  The real beach is not swimmable but I love the palapas on the beach, good breezes even in the summer.

Never went for the July 4th weekend, but if you want a full day of activities to include: swimming, snorkeling (bring your own or not), Mayan ruins, underground river, beach, manatees, turtles, dolphins, etc and a knock your socks off night time show...go to Xcaret for a great day.  To me, it's the Mexican version of Disney.  It's not far from Playa del Carmen.  
Ron


----------



## pjrose (Jun 7, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> . . .  if you want a full day of activities to include: swimming, snorkeling (bring your own or not), Mayan ruins, underground river, beach, manatees, turtles, dolphins, etc and a knock your socks off night time show...go to Xcaret for a great day.  To me, it's the Mexican version of Disney.  It's not far from Playa del Carmen.
> Ron



I'll second that, it's a wonderful place.  And unlike Disney which is pretty much all entertainment and mostly fake, XCaret is also educational and mostly real.


----------



## cxr (Jun 7, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> When you say the Grand Mayan one bedroom, I hope you mean the suite that includes the kitchen and living room(??).  The one bedroom suite has the dipping pool on the deck, always refreshing.  If it's the lockout only, it will be tight, and the deck is smaller, but a lot more useable than that of the MP.
> 
> Since you are guests of the GM, you can use the Sanctuary which is very cool, day and night, and their artificial beach area.  The real beach is not swimmable but I love the palapas on the beach, good breezes even in the summer.
> 
> ...



Thanks...

how do i know the difference?  the exchange says 1 bedroom sleeps 5.
wouldnt the lock out be the hotel unit?

planning on xcaret definately.
what about shopping. can we get a nice watch there or just buy here.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 8, 2013)

In Cancun you can go to the Luxury Avenue at the Kulkukan Plaza.  There is a Cartier and Ultrajewels.  Ultrajewels carries Rolex and other name brands.  Know your prices before you go.  We have bought many watches--Rolex and Tag in Aruba but none in Mexico.


----------



## momeason (Jun 8, 2013)

cxr said:


> couple more questions...
> 
> 
> should we bring our daughters life vest with us for snorkeling? or are they readily available.
> ...



If you buy a snorkel at CVS or Walmart, I can just about guarantee it will leak. 
They are cute but do not work. Ditto for goggles. You can get goggles at a sporting goods store. Check with your resort about rentals or go to a scuba store and get fitted if you want to buy a snorkel mask.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 8, 2013)

momeason said:


> If you buy a snorkel at CVS or Walmart, I can just about guarantee it will leak.
> They are cute but do not work. Ditto for goggles. You can get goggles at a sporting goods store. Check with your resort about rentals or go to a scuba store and get fitted if you want to buy a snorkel mask.


Ditto.  

And getting leaky goggles is a good way to sour the kids on ever wanting to snorkel again.

I recommend renting a from snorkeling a company. Almost all snorkeling tours will have decent gear for use by customers. If you want to do some snorkeling on your own, find a local shop that rents decent gear.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 8, 2013)

cxr said:


> Thanks...
> 
> how do i know the difference?  the exchange says 1 bedroom sleeps 5.
> wouldnt the lock out be the hotel unit?



If the confirmation says you have a kitchen, your are in the 1BR, which is what you want.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2013)

For both goggles and masks, ensure that you and the kids are properly fitted.  The store or facility should put the device over your eyes/face and give it a bit of a push.  If properly fitted, it will form a vacuum that you can feel.  If not, it will leak. 

There are some relatively inexpensive brands that do a good job; I can't remember the name, but the one I'm thinking of is a larger set of goggles than usual, and there's a little triangle mark just above the nose.  Push on the triangle, and you should feel the suction form.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2013)

pjrose said:


> For both goggles and masks, ensure that you and the kids are properly fitted.  The store or facility should put the device over your eyes/face and give it a bit of a push.  If properly fitted, it will form a vacuum that you can feel.  If not, it will leak.
> 
> There are some relatively inexpensive brands that do a good job; I can't remember the name, but the one I'm thinking of is a larger set of goggles than usual, and there's a little triangle mark just above the nose.  Push on the triangle, and you should feel the suction form.



A quick test for seal.  With the goggle in place, cover the tube and your mouth and try to inhale through your nose. If the goggle fits you should feel a bit of panic due to your total inability to bring in air.  If there is even the slightest amount of air coming in, you don't have a good fit. 

A better test is an odor test using banana oil, but that's not usually available.  If you find a shop that checks seal using banana oil before renting the gear, that's definitely a good sign.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 9, 2013)

cxr said:


> Thanks...
> 
> how do i know the difference?  the exchange says 1 bedroom sleeps 5.
> wouldnt the lock out be the hotel unit?
> ...



If it says, sleeps 5/4 where the four is the number for sleeps private, then you have the kitchen/living room and a separate bedroom.
Ron


----------



## pjrose (Jun 9, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> If it says, sleeps 5/4 where the four is the number for sleeps private, then you have the kitchen/living room and a separate bedroom.
> Ron



Four are sleeping privately in the separate bedroom?


----------



## pittle (Jun 9, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Four are sleeping privately in the separate bedroom?



pjrose- the bedroom will have a king bed and there are 2 sofas that are quite comfy (twin beds with bolster pillows for backs) - both of these have pull-out trundles.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, private means a couple in one room and a couple in the other room....I didn't mean to insinuate a private orgy of 4...

I think the one bedroom suite usually lists as 6/4, where as Phyllis mentions, 2 can use the bedroom and 4 (not private right?) could sleep in the living area on the sofas and pullouts.

Ron


----------

